# iPad Camera Connection Kit



## rsjb (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

ce kit permet de copier les photos d'une carte vers l'iPad, mais y a-t-il de simplement regarder les photos sur l'écran de l'iPad sans les transférer ?

Je n'y suis pas parvenu, mais peut-être ai-je raté une manip

Merci d'avance


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

Je ne pense pas. Si je me souviens bien, il ne charge que des vignettes miniatures, que tu ne peux pas agrandir. Va t'en savoir pourquoi. Cela dit, rien ne t'empêche de les copier, de les visionner, puis de les supprimer  (mais tu le savais sans doute déjà)

Regarde éventuellement sur le store, qui sait.
(ou sur cydia )


----------



## OSX (1 Août 2012)

Je confirme qu'on ne peut regarder les photos sans les importer à part bien sur les vignettes.


----------

